# Doesn't like turkey necks??



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmmm... Interesting lol

I'm currently watching Jaz eat ground turkey necks for the first time (13oz meal) and she doesn't appear to be enjoying helfself at all! She's eating bits but spitting it out!

Has anyone had this happen before?

She's been doing great with ground chicken (with bone)... And the girl never leaves a drop behind...


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

She ate about 3/4 of the meal and was done. What she spit out seemed to be bony/gritty parts and fatty parts.

Possible she just doesn't like the turkey? She looks disappointed and as if the meal was definitely not satisfying.

Feeding raw could get really interesting if she is refusing the 2nd staple in her diet. Also could have been a waste of $$ here.

We've been doing ground chicken with bone as her staple and she loves it. We had thought she may be allergic to chicken so we've been going very slow with adding new items to be safe. She digests it well though and poop looks great.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I tried feeding a turkey neck (Not ground) to my dog and he was not really impressed. He carried it another room and dropped it on the floor and left it. It was pretty disgusting looking so I don't really blame him.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

wolfy hates turkey necks but he'll eat chicken and beef necks without a problem


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Turkey necks are my dogs favorite RMB. Though I don't feed them often.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Avery only eats them if I've left them on the counter all day. However he gobbles up duck necks like they are going out of style. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

